# cadence home audio



## RaZmAn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys. Is anyone familiar with cadence home audio? I started seeing their ads on this forum which led me to their site http://www.cadencehometheaterspeakers.com/store/pc/home.asp

I was wondering if anyone has purchased anything from them before or knows anything about it? I can't really find many if any reviews on them. Apparently they are good with car speakers or something..not really sure.

I'm interested in their 19 series http://www.cadencehometheaterspeakers.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=24&idcategory=6

The specs are as follows:

• MTM array high fidelity center channel speaker system.

• Digital cinema series.

• Compatible with digital surround systems.

• 6.5” woven carbon fiberglass composite woofers with butyl rubber surrounds.

• High power specially wound ASV voice coils.

• Bullet phase plug technology for accurate reproduction of the midrange/midbass spectrum with point source realism.

• 1” silk soft dome neodymium tweeter with ferro fluid cooling for crisp smooth sounding high frequency response.

• Dampened high density high gloss piano finish black beveled cabinetry.

• Includes removable black cloth grill.

• 14k gold plated, lucite encapsulated, high quality binding post speaker terminals.

• Ported bass reflex design with silent flared port technology.


For Center Speaker:

• Dimensions: 22.5” x 6.25” x 8.25” (wxdxh), includes wall mount brackets.

• Power handling: 20-200 watts rms / 400 watts peak

• Frequency response: 50hz - 22khz * Sensitivity: 97db @ 1w/1m

• Impedance: 8 ohm.


For Rear Speakers:

• Dimensions: 8.25” x 6.25” x 16.5” (W x D x H), includes wall mount brackets.

• Power handling: 20-200 watts RMS/400 watts Peak

• Frequency response: 60hz - 22Khz

• Sensitivity: 95db @ 1w/1m

• Impedance: 8 ohm 


For Floor standing Front Speakers:

• Dimensions: 8.5” x 6.25” x 22.75” (wxdxh), includes wall mount brackets.

• Power handling: 20-200 watts rms/400 watts peak.

• Frequency response: 40hz - 22khz

• Sensitivity: 96db @ 1w/1m

• Impedance: 8 ohm



I'm looking for a good range of speakers to go with my onkyo 706 and pa-120 sub that I recently purchased. So far the only thing I have in my list is yambeka speakers which are supposed to be pretty decent for their price...but I want to know if anyone has any knowledge of these cadence speakers and/or if they are worth the money.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm curious if anyone has heard them either. I think that ad has been on my screen a gajillion times and I haven't really "seen" it if you know what I mean. They're pretty inexpensive and REALLY efficient based on the info above.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those specifications seem a bit suspect considering the price, I wonder if they really preform that good in real life.


----------



## 68_birdman (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a complete set of the older series from cadence and I've been very happen with them. Powering them is a pioneer Elite, not sure the exact model at the moment, with audioquest speaker wire. I'm a beginner when it comes to audio but I am very happy with Cadence speakers. So much that I'm converting to the 19 series that your looking at. I already have the fronts and am ordering the center channel soon. These speakers take all the power my receiver can dish out and still sound very clear. For the price these speakers can't be beat I can guarantee that, you can get a 5 channel set on Ebay right now for 249 with free shipping. I paid that much for just the fronts a year ago, still cheap in the audiophile world I know. I don't know if this has helped any but I'm a firm believer in Cadence. I have a Cadence amp powering a sub in my vehicle and it's been great for 2 years now also.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site, Birdman!

I've not experienced Cadence speakers, but that's awesome you're really happy with them! I've finally gotten a pair of speakers I've been truly happy with, too. It's been a long and arduous process, but I'm finally there. Hopefully spending habits will die down now!


----------

